# What did Null do to you?



## shortroomba (Aug 20, 2022)

Because of users here coming forth of the awful doings of Null, it was time to make a thread. Whatever he did to you, you'll be safe here. Share your story. Here you'll be heard and with other people who share your pain.

We already have two brave users sharing what they went through. Now is your turn.


Resunoit said:


> Null raped me behind a Starbucks in 1997.





behindyourightnow said:


> Null stole a condom from me after a consensual tryst in 2005 and used it to impregnate himself with our baby, and has been extorting me for child support ever since. He is currently harassing me via Twitter DMs requesting that I pay for our son’s orthodontic work and high school yacht-club membership. I am now unable to work due to mental anguish and poverty and have committed suicide several times.


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Aug 20, 2022)

Thank you for this thread, thanks to Keffals, I was also finally able to speak my truth about a horrifying incident:


AirdropShitposts said:


> Jershua "Destiny" Moon did not rape me but he did stare at me and kept repeating "more..." when he came into a Bob Evans I was eating at.


----------



## Girl Named Sandoz (Aug 20, 2022)

he made me change my avatar   
literally 1984


----------



## Dwight Frye (Aug 20, 2022)

Fucked me from behind and made me call him Big Daddy Banana Pepper while doing so


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Aug 20, 2022)

He called me a "dumb motherfucker" once.


----------



## byuu (Aug 20, 2022)

Murdered me.


----------



## NotJewishWario (Aug 20, 2022)

I saw Null at a grocery store in Los Angeles yesterday. I told him how cool it was to meet him in person, but I didn’t want to be a douche and bother him and ask him for photos or anything.

He said, “Oh, like you’re doing now?”

I was taken aback, and all I could say was “Huh?” but he kept cutting me off and going “huh? huh? huh?” and closing his hand shut in front of my face. I walked away and continued with my shopping, and I heard him chuckle as I walked off. When I came to pay for my stuff up front I saw him trying to walk out the doors with like fifteen Milky Ways in his hands without paying.

The girl at the counter was very nice about it and professional, and was like “Sir, you need to pay for those first.” At first he kept pretending to be tired and not hear her, but eventually turned back around and brought them to the counter.

When she took one of the bars and started scanning it multiple times, he stopped her and told her to scan them each individually “to prevent any electrical infetterence,” and then turned around and winked at me. I don’t even think that’s a word. After she scanned each bar and put them in a bag and started to say the price, he kept interrupting her by yawning really loudly.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Aug 20, 2022)

Null ate all my tendies.


----------



## Cyclonus (Aug 20, 2022)

He stared at me while slowly and deliberately licking his lips.


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Aug 20, 2022)

He was late to stream like 30 minutes that one time.


----------



## I am vomit (Aug 20, 2022)

He caused 6 million suicides across the tranny and faggot spectrum


----------



## Buff Wellington (Aug 20, 2022)

He called me "mate" like I was some sort of dirty Outbacker!


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Aug 20, 2022)

He left the toilet seat up.


----------



## Onni Kalsarikännit (Aug 20, 2022)

Once we had a very romantic date and nasty gay sex. The next morning he promised to call me again. He never did.


----------



## MrTroll (Aug 20, 2022)

He held me at gunpoint and forced me to scratch my butt and then sniff my finger afterwards. Repeatedly.

I mean, I do that anyway, but still. Having a gun pointed at you really casts a pall over the whole ritual.


----------



## Milwaukee Macho Man (Aug 20, 2022)

He passive aggressively told me to stop using bikini muscle chick profile pictures.  It was a violation.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Aug 20, 2022)

Nothing, he seems like a cool guy and I'd like to meet him someday and thank him in person for all his hard work both in cultivating and curating the best community on the internet and not bowing to the censorship Jew.


----------



## Johnny Eastwood cash (Aug 20, 2022)

Null kicked my ass


----------



## Lathe (Aug 20, 2022)

Null buck broke me.


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Aug 20, 2022)

Once he threadbanned me and called me a Jew.


----------



## The Luigi Player (Aug 20, 2022)

Holy fucking shit. I want to bang the human so goddamn bad. I can't stand it anymore. Every time I go to the forums I get a massive erection. I've seen literally every forum post there is of him online. My dreams are nothing but constant fucking sex with Null. I'm sick of waking up every morning with six nuts in my boxers and knowing that those are nuts that should've been busted inside of Null's Fat Serbian Ass-hole. I want him to have my bi-racial human babies.

Fuck, my fucking mom caught me with the fruits. I'd dressed the bowls in my skirt and went to fucking town. She hasn't said a word to me in 10 hours and I'm worried she's gonna take away my PC. I might not ever get to see Null again.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Aug 20, 2022)

So this one time Null was blowing me, and I mean REALLY going to town on my dick. He was using lavender scented lube, doing that twisty thing with both his hands, deep throating, the whole nine yards. That was the best damn BJ I've ever had, the whole thing lasted all of 90 seconds before I nutted. I mean God damn son, that was the BEST blowjob I think anyone has ever gotten. You'd think a man who can suck a cock like that could get some decent DDOS protection for free, but maybe them DDOS CEOs are more into the giving end, if you catch my drift.

What was I talking about? Oh right, how he hurt me. Well while he was giving me this awesome blowjob he stuck two fingers up my ass. That's why I came so quickly, the man double pressed my p-button. You ever had two whole fingers pressing on your nutter butter dispenser? I wouldn't trust a man who didn't cum from that. Well the thing is I'd set clear boundaries, I told him I wasn't ok with butt stuff. He just went ahead and did it, and after I came on my chest he just tossed me a towel and told me to "clean up you sticky faggot". I felt so gross and taken advantage of. This was three months ago and I haven't been able to look him the eye while we made love since. I'm not even sure he noticed yet, or maybe he has. Maybe that was the point...


----------



## Grub (Aug 20, 2022)

He invited me over on a Sunday evening. I was hesitant but he said he wanted to treat me to a nice meal. His voice was smooth and silky like butter as he said it and against my better judgement I accepted his offer. I arrived at his house at 6 pm sharp dressed in my finest tweed suit and bowtie. He opens the front door and says, rather gruffly "get in here almost time to eat." I notice he'd made no effort to dress nicely. His hair was unkempt and he wore a plain black turtleneck stained with pizza sauce and a pair of spider man pajama pants.

I sit down at the table wondering what kind of meal null had prepared. Nervously I asked him what he'd cooked. Null refused to answer instead he paced back and forth shaking his head and chuckling to himself. Then the doorbell rang. He ran off giddy like a school child on Christmas. He comes back a few minutes later with a stack of pizzas puts them on the table then leaves and returns with another stack. All in all there was 46 extra large pizzas.

He sat down next to me and opened one of the boxes. He picked up a slice and held it up to my mouth. He commanded me to eat it. He kept feeding me pizza. He wouldn't stop. I was in agony. He wouldn't stop feeding me pizza until I'd eaten all 46 of them. When I'd finished them all he just sat there smiling at me until I left feeling extremely bloated and uncomfortable.


----------



## Cyclonus (Aug 21, 2022)

He won't let us plan harrasment campaigns. You hear that journos? Report the truth for once!


----------



## obliviousbeard (Aug 21, 2022)

He fucks my mother every thursday night, but never bothers to put anything in the tip jar.


----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (Aug 21, 2022)

In manly voice trying to sound feminine:  

He doxed my friends and family. He runs a doxing and harassment website that is responsible for deaths of millions of trans folks. He is a pedophile and must be stopped.


----------



## PolPot (Aug 21, 2022)

Null licked my feet one day n said it tastes like a sea slug.
How the fuck do ya know how a sea slug tastes like?


----------



## Psyduck (Aug 21, 2022)

He disapproved of my now discontinued Null/Chantal erotic slashfic and i havent been the same since


----------



## DankSmoker (Aug 21, 2022)

He had a Mad at The Internet on the wrong day.


----------



## Virgo (Aug 21, 2022)

Half of this is just horny posting.


----------



## shortroomba (Aug 21, 2022)

Virgo said:


> Half of this is just horny posting.


I invite you to open up about what Null did to you. You are safe here. Null can't hurt you here.


----------



## Agarathium1066 (Aug 21, 2022)

HE BURNED OUR CROPS AND BROUGHT A PLAGUE UPON OUR HOUSES!


----------



## The Lawgiver (Aug 21, 2022)

DON'T.
EAT.
MY.
C H I C K E N  W I N G S ! ​


----------



## The Luigi Player (Aug 21, 2022)

Agarathium1066 said:


> HE BURNED OUR CROPS AND BROUGHT A PLAGUE UPON OUR HOUSES!


He did?


----------



## Agarathium1066 (Aug 21, 2022)

The Luigi Player said:


> He did?


No but are we just going to wait around until he DOES?!


----------



## Turk on the lurk (Aug 21, 2022)

He didn't let me squeeze his cheeks.


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Aug 21, 2022)

He won't let me use the  and  stickers.


----------



## Blackhole (Aug 21, 2022)

Null forced me to eat $150 worth of Pizza Hut. He watched me the entire time. It was really,really uncomfortable.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Aug 21, 2022)

He said mean things about anime.


----------



## serious n00b (Aug 21, 2022)

"My name is Joshua Moon and you killed my father. Prepare to die."


----------



## Nazrin (Aug 21, 2022)

Null comes into my dreams with a hitler stache and grabs me by the neo vagina and swings me around like this:


( picture the monkey being my neogina)

Anyways... He then throws me into a dumpster and just when I thought it was over.. he shot me with a freeze ray and I was stuck in an ice cube.

my _neo bussy maggot hybrid_ child finds me frozen in the cube and tries to save me.. only for everything to go wrong and I shatter into 1,000,000 pieces.

Due to not being able to handle the emotional trauma of having xer mom shatter into a billion particles right in her arms.. xe runs out in traffic and kills xerself... That's all because of Null bieng the fasicst transphobic BIGOT he IS!!


----------



## MadStan (Aug 21, 2022)

Null made me sit naked at a table. He then put on “the final countdown” by Europe and had me slowly remove with tweezers one piece of lint at a time from my belly button.

Afterward there was an awkward silence. He walked to the fridge, opened the door and said “you don’t have any peanut butter, I’ll go get some”.

He walked out and never returned. But what was really weird about the whole thing was that later that day I looked in the fridge and there was peanut butter. It bothers me to this day.


----------



## Bixnood (Aug 22, 2022)

I was working part time as a bar tender at a local bar.
one evening null came in with a large giraffe who he continued to order drinks for.
the giraffe quickly became inebriated and began to sway knocking over the pool table before collapsing.
null got up and made to leave.
I called out "Hey you can't leave that lying there"
null turned and looked me square in the eye and said with out blinking "that's not a lion it's a giraffe" and then left without paying.


----------



## Oliveoil (Aug 22, 2022)

Made me laugh to death.

I am typing this from beyond the grave.


----------



## Hypervisor (Aug 22, 2022)

It's not really what he did to me it's more of the fact he does it. 

He told me he masturbates daily. Not to anything weird just normal porn. 

When he cums he shoots on his own face and punches him self straight in the balls then sobs for a few minutes while he whispers about how he's a faggot.


----------



## Backinpogform (Aug 22, 2022)

Those eyelashes are wasted on a man.


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Aug 22, 2022)

Null called me a nigger once. It was a proud day for the Manul community.


----------



## Xanax and Wine (Aug 22, 2022)

Created a website I spend way too much time on. I blame him for my lack of productivity!


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (Aug 22, 2022)

He was fat and I had sex with him


----------



## Backinpogform (Aug 22, 2022)

𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 said:


> He was fat and I had sex with him


This is a forum for autistics. You have to give us salacious detail and many pictures


----------



## Bloatlord (Aug 22, 2022)

I donated like $600 and asked him to be my friend and he said no


----------



## Fireman Sam (Aug 22, 2022)

My fiancé made some art for him once and all he said was "thanks fren, very cool" and didn't instantly give us True and Honest or any special attention!
Very rude and I am totally angry about this! I'm calling the police!


----------



## Onni Kalsarikännit (Aug 22, 2022)

Keffals should show this thread on live stream to expose Null. He can't get away with it.


----------



## Pimpleking55 (Aug 22, 2022)

Provide me with a platform where i can spew nonsense all day, and express myself without holding back. So without further ado: I hate zipper titting fat lefty nigger sniffing groomer defending woke retards, may they hang from high trees and xer's bottom operation be done with a glowing poke.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Aug 22, 2022)

Nothing. Actually, it's because of Null that I'm not banned.


----------



## Cyclonus (Aug 22, 2022)

He implanted in me the irresistible desire to pat him on the head and pinch his little cheeks.


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Aug 22, 2022)

He thought I was British in general chat because I said something like “British suburbs aren’t as bad as France’s” or something disparaging about the froggies.


----------



## Meat Target (Aug 22, 2022)

He seduced me with them pretty eyes.


----------



## solidus (Aug 22, 2022)

At first I thought he was nice and quite handsome. I trusted him.

And then he told me to bend over. And I felt like something was just wrong.

I tried to get him to stop, but he just kept saying 
“Relax I’m an ooperator”.


----------



## Zirnwyb (Aug 22, 2022)

He force fed me pizza and banana peppers while gently rubbing my belly and cooing lovingly at it


----------



## nekrataal (Aug 23, 2022)

He made me dress like Asuka and get into a wrestling ring so his friend could hump on me and grope me.


----------



## Sergeant Major Buzzkill (Aug 23, 2022)

Didn't pay me my reparations I rightfully deserved from my time as a slave 200+ years ago.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Aug 23, 2022)

He nullified me.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 23, 2022)

During the Byuuicide arc, Null looked at a picture of a pizza I showed him, and that made me fat.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Aug 23, 2022)

Null helped me with my homework, corrected my mistakes and then drove me to school in his really awesome diesel stepside truck.


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (Aug 23, 2022)

null stole my HRT


----------



## Captain Syrup (Aug 23, 2022)

He said my eyebrows make me look like Buzz Lightyear.


----------



## shortroomba (Sep 13, 2022)

He rejected my love


----------



## White_N (Sep 13, 2022)

He sparked my interest in gardening. Oh the horror!


----------



## Maude Snew (Sep 13, 2022)

He threatened to 9/11 my dick, and I quote: "Just like I did to that fat faggot Lucas Roberts."


----------



## Sperghetti (Sep 13, 2022)

Null-senpai won't notice me.


----------



## Lilith Wittmann (Sep 13, 2022)

The god damn Null stole my heart and made me gay.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 13, 2022)

He stole my spleen and made me orange.


----------



## Rozzy (Sep 13, 2022)

He taught me how toxic Twitter and Facebook are, and cured my social media addiction.


----------



## glass_houses (Sep 13, 2022)

Null  snuck underneath my house and camped out there for at least a week, and left empty baked bean cans everywhere. I had no idea he was there until the vast reserves of sulfurous baked bean gas emitted by his backside built up and seeped into my house proper. I've since been forcefully evacuated by the authorities, who say they're going to eliminate the environmental threat caused by the gas by demolishing my house in a controlled explosion. I've tried to approach Null with the idea of some form of compensation for the loss of my house, and with it, my extensive collection of identical Princess Diana Funkopops, but all he said was, "lol, get rekt", and then ran away very quickly.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Sep 14, 2022)

He never gave me the neck sleeve he promised and even worse, he didn't invite me to his birthday party.


----------



## IKOL (Oct 7, 2022)

Nigga stole my slacks!


----------



## Waifuwars (Oct 7, 2022)

I ordered a 'za yesterday from my usual place and wouldn't you know it, Null was the one delivering the 'za. He winked as he handed it to me and told me he left a "special surprise". I thought he was referring to how he took me $20 and didn't give me any change but when I opened the 'za box I was horrified. My pristine Hawaiian 'za was covered in a suspicious cream liquid. The nigger had slathered hollandaise sauce all over my 'za! My disappointment was immeasurable and my day was ruined.


----------



## dry roasted (Oct 7, 2022)

Ronnie McNutt said:


> null stole my HRT


He stole my heart uwu


----------



## DoomsdayElite (Oct 7, 2022)

Stole my sweetroll.


----------



## Coelacanth (Oct 7, 2022)

Null touched me in my special area and showed me the power to be a bigot was within me all along.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Oct 8, 2022)

glass_houses said:


> Null  snuck underneath my house and camped out there for at least a week, and left empty baked bean cans everywhere. I had no idea he was there until the vast reserves of sulfurous baked bean gas emitted by his backside built up and seeped into my house proper. I've since been forcefully evacuated by the authorities, who say they're going to eliminate the environmental threat caused by the gas by demolishing my house in a controlled explosion. I've tried to approach Null with the idea of some form of compensation for the loss of my house, and with it, my extensive collection of identical Princess Diana Funkopops, but all he said was, "lol, get rekt", and then ran away very quickly.


Should have had them on toast.


----------



## shortroomba (Oct 8, 2022)

He said he doesn't mingle with fangirls


----------



## AGuntyPaajet (Oct 8, 2022)

Null did this to me...


----------



## LSD: Dream Emulator (Oct 8, 2022)

Can somebody point me to the null fan club? He stole my heart.


----------



## shortroomba (Oct 8, 2022)

Sportpädagogik said:


> Can somebody point me to the null fan club? He stole my heart.


it's on telegram.


----------



## FinallyRealEmail (Oct 8, 2022)

He was very polite to me.


----------



## shortroomba (Dec 21, 2022)

called me out today

This is my story: after I ordered the patches I realized that they probably won't be delivered with the local postal service. UPS, DPD, DHL, and Hermes are fucking retarded and won't deliver packages. They rather bring them to some shady phone shop run by Turkish men who also sell Shishas besides used cell phones. So, every time you hopefully wait at home, waiting for the delivery guy ringing your door bell. But nothing happens. Then, suddenly, later on the evening you receive a mail: "Parcel could not be delivered. Recipient was not at home." You go to your mailbox to check if there's a note so you know where to go. Nope, no note. Nothing. Where is your package then? You have to wait until the tracking site of the company updates and then you see it is in some guy's shop, the guy's name is Yiliriz Üldürüm or some shit. Not only is the shop shady, but the location is shady too. Street is dirty, Muslims everywhere, nothing looks like the place where you live. AND THIS SHIT HAPPENS EVERY FUCKING TIME WITH UPS, DHL, DPD, AND HERMES. Fuck those retards.
So, I quickly opened the online services of the postal service of my country, I used a voucher for 3 months free service which gives me an address that I use for all online shops. The retarded companies deliver the package there, then the postal service of my country picks it up from there and delivers it to me. Which means: I will definitely receive the patches. Because the postal service in my country actual does deliver shit, they ring the bell, they offer tons of other services like dropping the package at your apartment door or delivery on a date you choose or delivering it at your favourite postal office. They are reliable as fuck. I love them.

And Jersh called me out that I wrote "don't fuck up my address Jersh" on the customer note when I ordered the patches and then had to change my delivery address afterwards  I just want my patches to actually arrive. I forgot about UPS and all the other retards.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 21, 2022)

Null bit me and he was foaming at the mouth like he had rabies so now I need a series of vaxeems.


----------



## Plant Based Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2022)

I was only nine years old. I loved the Kiwifarms so much, I had all the merchandise. I'd pray to Null every night before I go to bed, thanking for the life I've been given. "Kiwi is love", I would say, "Kiwi is life". My dad hears me and calls me a faggot. I knew he was just jealous for my devotion to the Farms. I called him a cunt. He slaps me and sends me to go to sleep. I'm crying now and my face hurts. I lay in bed and it's really cold. A warmth is moving towards me. I feel something touch me. It's Null. I'm so happy. He whispers in my ear, "This is the capital 'I' Internet". He grabs me with his powerful feeder hands, and puts me on my hands and knees. I spread my ass-cheeks for Null. He penetrates my butthole. It hurts so much, but I do it for the Farns. I can feel my butt tearing as my eyes start to water. I push against his force. I want to please Null. He roars a mighty roar, as he fills my butt with his love. My dad walks in. Null looks him straight in the eye, and says, "It's pizza day". Null leaves through my window. Kiwi is love. Kiwi is life.


----------



## Overcast (Dec 22, 2022)

We were all trying to save the world from aquatic aliens. Null got so stressed during one battle that he tazed me instead of shooting the fucking aliens.

He seemed to have not remembered what happened after the fight, so when someone else explained what happened, he simply said, "Then he deserved it."


----------



## Hannibalistique (Dec 22, 2022)

AnOminous said:


> Null bit me and he was foaming at the mouth like he had rabies so now I need a series of vaxeems.


Artists recreation:


----------



## Kurt Eichenwald (Dec 24, 2022)

Null put his peehole in my poohole and I didn't particularly care for it.


----------



## WelperHelper99 (Dec 24, 2022)

Null watched anime with me, then fully enraged at watching Rem get cucked for Emilia, he kicked me in the balls


----------



## Bowl of Ramen (Dec 24, 2022)

Null called me a negress and stole my pizza.


----------



## OvercookedBacon (Dec 24, 2022)

He broke into my house, drank the last of the milk and put the empty jug back in the fridge.
...
Oh wait, that was me. Carry on.


----------



## Not a bee (Dec 24, 2022)

HE CAME INTO MY HOUSE, SUCKED _MY_ DICK, AND CALLED _ME _GAY?!


----------



## かうぼーい (Dec 24, 2022)

called me a retard


----------



## Large Marge (Dec 24, 2022)

he stole my heart.. and my wallet


----------



## Sugriva (Dec 24, 2022)

He called me autistic and then DMed my fat sister


----------



## Bernie Gores (Dec 24, 2022)

He fucked my dog and killed my wife, while recording it all.
I have the MP4 on my MacBook.


----------



## Mr.Logistics (Dec 24, 2022)

He ate my asshole like soft serve behind the MacDonald's dumpster


----------



## FuckedOffToff (Dec 24, 2022)

He's secretly the father of my eldest son. Here's a picture, for proof:


----------



## speedweed (Dec 24, 2022)

Null committed a string of heinous war crimes in the Donbass between 2015 - 2019 while serving with the Azov battalion.


----------



## Crystal Coomer (Dec 24, 2022)

He drank Coca Cola Zero instead of Diet Pepsi.


----------



## Hannibalistique (Dec 24, 2022)

He's refusing to indulge our shipping of him with Kay Ann.

His fanphobia needs to be curbed.


----------



## Johnny Salami (Dec 24, 2022)

He edited my post to make images thumbnails
fuck PCfags, phoneposters run the world


----------



## StacticShock (Dec 24, 2022)

He pozzed me in the neghole.


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Dec 24, 2022)

Somehow he blocked the sewers in my town with a camel carcass
only one of the many crimes of the Eternal Null


----------



## Autist in a Barrel (Dec 24, 2022)

Null made me a full on racist


----------



## glass_houses (Dec 24, 2022)

Null stole all of the biscuits in my house and now I don't have any to put out for Santa.


----------



## Octavia (Dec 24, 2022)

Null made me commit suicide


----------



## Sparkley (Dec 24, 2022)

Null told me to go outside and laughed at me.


----------



## SillySherman (Dec 24, 2022)

Jewshua Moon stole all my milk, including the "special" stock I had in my balls.


----------



## ReasonablyRetarded (Dec 24, 2022)

Null spiked my drinking water with industrial strength laxatives after purposefully clogging my toilet with dried banana peppers & flooding my bathroom.


----------



## Just a Humble Farmer (Dec 24, 2022)

He burned my house to the ground, my family is DEAD! What do I do?!


----------



## glass_houses (Dec 24, 2022)

Just a Humble Farmer said:


> He burned my house to the ground, my family is DEAD! What do I do?!


Sneed and dilate.


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (Dec 24, 2022)

He gave me an award rating for a gif I made. It is one of the few positive things I've gotten in life.



Hannibalistique said:


> Artists recreation:
> View attachment 4130820


----------



## bprime (Dec 24, 2022)

This bastard secretly replaced my usual coffee with Folger's Crystals.

I DID notice the difference, Null. And I'm not happy.


----------



## ♂CANAM productions♂ (Dec 24, 2022)

Back when Null and I were friends. He once ran into the house when I left the door unlocked. That was literally worse than being murdered so I spent an entire three years chasing him down with a pump action shotgun while trying to get him arrested for trespassing and stalking.


----------



## I've Seen Some More Shit (Dec 24, 2022)

He stole my bike.


----------



## TyrasGuard (Dec 24, 2022)

Null ice barraged me in the back of Varrock's east bank and stole my shit after calling me a nigger


----------



## Basement Dwelling Dork (Dec 24, 2022)

He poured uranium in my coffee


----------



## A-Stump (Dec 24, 2022)

When Null appears in chat I make myself scarce because you know sooner or later, like a drunken stepfather, the plate of spaghetti is going to hit the wall eventually


----------



## RACISM (Dec 24, 2022)

Changed my username, and personality, from Diversity into this.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Dec 24, 2022)

Null stole my socks.

They weren't even washed.


----------



## draggs (Dec 24, 2022)

He stole my blox and built a shota shrine with them


----------



## glass_houses (Dec 24, 2022)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Null stole my socks.
> 
> They weren't even washed.


That was the whole point.


----------



## Boopims (Dec 24, 2022)

He stole my coin collection  

He had a funny little hat on, don’t know what that was about.


----------



## Hannibalistique (Dec 24, 2022)

Boopims said:


> He stole my coin collection
> 
> He had a funny little hat on, don’t know what that was about.


What kind of little hat?



 or 

?


----------



## Snuckening2 (Dec 24, 2022)

He said "nigger", and as an ally, it made me feel unsafe on behalf of the nigger community.


----------



## Soup Sammiches (Dec 24, 2022)

Null..   Null told me I was too "severely artistic" for him. What the fuck does he have against artists? Don't like paint you asshole?


----------



## Dumb Bitch Smoothie (Dec 24, 2022)

Null doxed me using my doorknob.


----------



## PointOfNoReturnPoint (Dec 24, 2022)

He told me my penis is big, felt great!


----------



## ManiacalChrisBenoit (Dec 24, 2022)

He didn't send me my secret santa gift...


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Dec 24, 2022)

HE BECAME A FAG AND BANNED MY NIGGA @TheFool OVER A JOKE WTF WTF


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Dec 24, 2022)

He rammed his cart into mine at Walmart and then stole my Wheat Thins out of it. Fucking asshole.


----------



## Waifu Days (Monday at 11:59 PM)

Nothing much. Had a slumber party, he wore his pajamas, ate ice cream out of the carton, and we talked about boys we've kissed.


----------



## Retink Retunk (Tuesday at 12:06 AM)

Null made me watch hours of anime with him. I was traumatized.


----------



## Meiwaku (Tuesday at 12:06 AM)

I made an awareness hashtag for fellow victims to share their blue checkmark stories on Twitter:

#sneedtoo


----------



## William Tyndale (Tuesday at 12:09 AM)

I donated $500 in crypto to him and he said that since it was for MATI it didn’t count towards the site so I couldn’t get a true and honest fan tag on here.  It honestly made me laugh.


----------



## BigFanOfTheKillstream (Tuesday at 12:20 AM)

He picked up my CD in clear daylight and he scratched it


----------



## Meiwaku (Tuesday at 12:21 AM)

Null is VERY toxic. Personally killed many people. Here are the receipts.

TW: transphobia, racism, sexism (against trans women), banana peppers, body shaming, homophobia, antisemitism, cis sexism, dogs, religion, nuclear family values, good life advice, exclusionist, pro gun, Serbian propoganda, internet drama commentator, irl Nazi, positive male role model traits present!!!!



Spoiler: receipts 



Nigger


----------



## starborn427614 (Tuesday at 12:24 AM)

He left me on read


----------



## Dude Christmas (Tuesday at 12:24 AM)

Null gave me a site to vent/be autistic and laugh.


----------



## coy toy (Tuesday at 12:52 AM)

Null exposed me to soul-haunting terms such as "fupa"


----------



## glass_houses (Tuesday at 8:19 AM)

He won't answer my love letters.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Tuesday at 8:20 AM)

glass_houses said:


> He won't answer my love letters.


How dare he?


----------



## shortroomba (Tuesday at 8:24 AM)

I enjoy this thread so much and I just want to say, I appreciate each single one of you. You guys are amazing.


----------



## ShiftyBoi (Wednesday at 12:35 AM)

He makes me think less of trannies, so even if I spot one that isn't being obnoxious or disgusting in public, I feel standoffish. Even if they're reasonably well adjusted.

The things I've seen on that podcast, man.


----------



## Patrick Bait-man (Wednesday at 1:28 AM)

I asked him to make me a PB&J.

Instead, he gave me a slice of bread with only peanut butter on it.

Fucking nigger.


----------



## GloryHole Stalker (Wednesday at 1:56 AM)

He eats pizza with a knife and fork...whatta maroon.


----------



## Synthetic Smug (Wednesday at 1:59 AM)

He unmade creation by reciting the nine million names of God. It grew back but damn.


----------



## John W. Smoke Jr. (Wednesday at 8:54 AM)

He twisted my dick into a pretzel shape while I was sleeping.


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Wednesday at 8:58 AM)

John W. Smoke Jr. said:


> He twisted my dick into a pretzel shape while I was sleeping.


Are you sure that wasn't just the italian dick bandit?


----------



## John W. Smoke Jr. (Wednesday at 9:05 AM)

Useful_Mistake said:


> Are you sure that wasn't just the italian dick bandit?


It was greasy afterwards so you might be right.


----------



## Astro Loafo (Wednesday at 10:39 AM)

What has he yet to do to me? //////


----------



## Useful_Mistake (Wednesday at 10:41 AM)

Astro Loafo said:


> What has he yet to do to me? //////


Has he done all this to you?


----------



## Astro Loafo (Wednesday at 10:41 AM)

Useful_Mistake said:


> Has he done all this to you?


I WISH


----------



## Blood Bath & Beyond (Wednesday at 11:23 AM)

He didn't bring back the Fediverse instance (I had like 20 followers!) or the Matrix chat (Now it's harder to cause an interruption by pinging him when he livestreams!). Basically unforgivable.


----------



## Cats (Wednesday at 11:35 AM)

@Null relpugised the pones in my piddly ahoo


----------



## BeepBoopBeepBoop (Wednesday at 11:44 AM)

He repeatedly talked during the anime clubs showing of Gundam: War in the Pocket. He then ate like fifty Hot Pockets and proceeded to fart in front of the heating element so the smell would spread through the room. It was like anudda shoah.


----------



## The handsome tard (Wednesday at 6:22 PM)

He touched me

"Where?"

*pokes chest* In my heart 

"Awwww~"


----------



## AnOminous (Wednesday at 8:33 PM)

He made me eat all the eggs.

I cried out:  "Why are you doing this?"


----------



## tiefling (Yesterday at 2:43 AM)

He showed up to my house and made me eat a whole sheet cake.


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Yesterday at 8:19 AM)

Saw Null today in a Beograd grocery store. Tried to ignore him to give him his privacy but he pointed at me and loudly shouted "this nigger's buying lemons" after which I got savagely beaten by a group of random shoppers


----------



## AmpleApricots (Yesterday at 8:23 AM)

Well, I gave him my baby to kiss, and he bit it in the head!


----------



## AbyssStarer (Yesterday at 6:12 PM)

Null left the gain really high on his podcast and I got tinnitus when he played music.


----------



## Juhlonduss (Yesterday at 6:13 PM)

He stopped saying "errverr" and a little piece of me died.


----------



## Desu Mountain (Yesterday at 6:25 PM)

Nullatco hurt my weenie.


----------



## Space_Dandy (Yesterday at 6:35 PM)

Never forget, the Lego Controversy.

Say you're sorry @Null and all of the elephant shit I send you every year stops!


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Yesterday at 6:37 PM)

He crushed my balls


----------



## KeepHopeAlive (Yesterday at 6:39 PM)

He kept my hope alive.


----------



## thegrayman (Yesterday at 7:20 PM)

I once called him fren, and he did not say fren back...


----------

